# To ship or not to ship (typical cost of the former)?



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

If we do decide to take the plunge and move to Dubai we are uncertain whether we should ship our belongings and furniture out to Dubai (once we have found a suitable place) or to put everything in storage in the UK and furnish a place from scratch. There seems to be a lack of furnish villas so we seem to be limited as to our options.

If anyone has shipped stuff out from the UK I'd be grateful for an idea of what it cost. That may well determine whether it is worth it.

Also, do UK TVs work in Dubai?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gaza said:


> If we do decide to take the plunge and move to Dubai we are uncertain whether we should ship our belongings and furniture out to Dubai (once we have found a suitable place) or to put everything in storage in the UK and furnish a place from scratch. There seems to be a lack of furnish villas so we seem to be limited as to our options.
> 
> If anyone has shipped stuff out from the UK I'd be grateful for an idea of what it cost. That may well determine whether it is worth it.
> 
> Also, do UK TVs wok in Dubai?


There are threads about shipping costs that you can search so I would do that to get some ideas.

UK electricals all work. TV is PAL and all sockets are UK 3 pin sockets.

You need to weigh up how much it will cost you for long term storage compared to how much it costs to ship your stuff over.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

We shipped everything as the company paid. This was from Australia so I can't help you with costs. We found that by having our own beds and stuff, it felt much more like home. Maybe that's a woman thing as most women I've spoken to have said the same thing. When our stuff arrived, my little boy said, "Now it smells like home."


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I only did groupage for my shipping as I let my place in the UK furnished, but I was quoted £2700 for a single use 20ft container


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Company paid for our shipping too, 20ft container 9,000aud with allied pickfords. Storage costs in Australia were pretty hexy, Wished I had of started from scratch though been waiting over 6 weeks now, lucky our company supplied us with furnished villa. you can pick up good quality used furniture on dubizzle.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Gaza, you should try and negotiate either a relocation allowance or for them to pay for your shipping. This is quite standard.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

We're currently wrestling with half a container versus a full one. 

If we bring all our clobber we fill a 20 footer. We are looking into the cost/benefit of shedding some stuff and buying in dubai. will share the conclusion of our work when we know it.

on the what to bring / not to bring issue, advice received so far can be summed up as follows:
We still have some questions, if anyone can help fill in the blanks it would help enormously!

1. Beds: not hugely cheap to buy 2nd hand. good to bring.
2. White goods, jury's out on these, many kitchens are tight on space (so american fridge freezer may not be a good idea). Anyone got a view on dishwasher and washing machines??
3. Satnav - need to pay for mapping, and constantly out of date. Don't bother.
4. Car - probably not worth it for those coming form rhd countries. FOr those coming from LHDrive zones, may be worthwhile, but beware of vehicles that are under specced (aircon etc) for the extreme heat. Gulf vehicles are different.
5. Bicycles, Childrens swings, slides etc. Bring if you have space in your container. Cycling for kids seems popular on the large estates and in the parks.
6. Food - most stuff is available, we plan on bringing a small supply of marmite, brown sauce, and baked beans etc. (soooo classy i know!)
7. Garden furniture: bring: space permitting
8. TV's: cheap to buy in dubai, but not worth selling at a huge loss if you have space.
9. Clothing: light jackets and sweaters for winter and malls. Any suggestions on the best way to store heavy winter gear in a loft???? How do you avoid it getting mildew?
10. Pets: will be ok for 8 months of the year. Bear in mind they will need to be kept indoors most of June-Sep though. (Summing up what I have read - is this fair?)
11. Wife and family. Bring, but be prepared to ship home over summer months  
12. MIL: leave at least a 4 hour plane ride away 

on cost, from UK: £3.5k for full 20ft container (they will pack for you - self pack no offered). £2k for half.


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> We're currently wrestling with half a container versus a full one.
> 
> If we bring all our clobber we fill a 20 footer. We are looking into the cost/benefit of shedding some stuff and buying in dubai. will share the conclusion of our work when we know it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that invaluable advice. £3.5k sounds fair considering it cost us about £1800 when we moved from Edinburgh to Poole!

A lot will depend on whether we rent out our house or manage to sell it. The latter is extremely unlikely in the current climate. It may be easier for us to rent our house "part-furnished" leaving things like white goods and wardrobes.

What size of house doe you live in at the moment? We have a 4 bedroom so keen to understand what will fit in a 20 foot container.

How have you found house-hunting? The prices for 3/4 bed villas are making my eyes water.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

we're in a similar boat, trading down from a 5 bed detached, with beautiful garden, views etc. (sorry in mourning already!).... may even go for a flat in dubai depending on price 

i will post details of our container itemised list later today for you to get an idea - and a view on how much you can get in a half....unless someone else can advise.

i'll also throw my o/s questions in a separate thread in case someone can help....


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> We're currently wrestling with half a container versus a full one.
> 
> If we bring all our clobber we fill a 20 footer. We are looking into the cost/benefit of shedding some stuff and buying in dubai. will share the conclusion of our work when we know it.
> 
> ...


1. Yep, good to bring. 
2. Bought ours here because we came from Oz. Depends on where you live. I think Springs Villas may not have provision for dishwasher? Washing machine should be fine.
3. That's what we were told. 
4. Cars are much cheaper here than in Oz. Not sure about UK but wouldn't bother.
5. Bring bikes!! My son would be lost without his.
6. We used to live in London. I was thrilled to become reacquainted with things like Branston Pickle, Bisto gravy and Coleman's mustard.
7. Yep. Unless you're moving to an apartment with no balcony, obviously.
8. Yes again.
9. Yes. No idea on storage. When I stored baby clothes I put them in a green bag and closed it. I put that green bag in another green bag and sprinkled mothball stuff between the two bags. There are 4 years between my kids and all the clothes were great.
10. Pets are fine here. Our cat comes in and out in the summer months. Tends to stay in during the hottest part of the day but likes to go out early morning and late evening. We force her inside overnight.
11. Bring and spoil rotten for the first few months to take the sting out of moving. And be patient with her as if it's the same as when we moved, hubby was suddenly working ALOT more hours and I was getting rather cranky. Also, if she's giving up a job she likes to move here, you have to be prepared for her to have wild mood swings while trying to figure out what her new role in life is. Sounds corny, I know, but from experience, so true.
12. Yes, definitely. There's a reason I get along with mine. We have always lived in different countries. And it was still a battle to keep my opinions to myself!!


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Our 20ft container costs around £3k (although the company are paying) they told us that our 4 bed house contents should fit, we are however not taking all our beds or white goods so probably not fill it. 
Shipping company also told us thatif you use half or part it may take longer as you have to wait for it to be 'full'
As for storage vs shipping I think you have to weigh up whether it is worth the monthly storage fee for things (if you are anything like us) that you probably dont need/or have used/looked at for years!!! If you are shipping stuff anyway I tink you are as well shipping the lot.
Have found clearing out/selling/going to tip with quite liberating... but then I am quite sad!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> We're currently wrestling with half a container versus a full one.
> 
> If we bring all our clobber we fill a 20 footer. We are looking into the cost/benefit of shedding some stuff and buying in dubai. will share the conclusion of our work when we know it.
> 
> ...


I suppose that's one way of peace and quiet on the plane out, Family and Pets in the container...

...at least they'll have plenty of baked beans


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

do you think my husband would fit in it too?


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

no DEWA to worry about on a container, and with the cost of rent could be quite a saving...

in fact. cheaper to have them in permanent state of transit than living with me.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> We're currently wrestling with half a container versus a full one.
> 
> If we bring all our clobber we fill a 20 footer. We are looking into the cost/benefit of shedding some stuff and buying in dubai. will share the conclusion of our work when we know it.
> 
> ...


ah Floss has done an excellent job answering just took the words right out of my mouth, and right down to getting along well because of living separately. My huband arrived over 7 months before me. I found it hard to give up my job and independance, done the love/hate mood swings and I don't mean of Dubai.
1. I think beds are very cheap to buy here, I wanted to leave mine behind because felt like a change but ended up half and half. You can pick up good quality for 4,000dhs, new. or 1,000dhs second hand
2. I was told before coming whitegoods are cheap to buy new here so didn't bring and they will still be there when I get back home I hope, if the kids don't trash them. And a lot of places come fitted with them. They are certainly heaps cheaper second hand than Australia, they vary from 300dhs to I saw one 1500dhs a washing/dryer machine. Dishwashers I've seen second hand but not a lot of you beaut fridges, yet.
3. I'd stll like satnav, but my friend is a great driver and navigator and between the 2 of us we manage great, my husband on the other hand is always going the long way (because he gets lost, and refuses to use the salek).
4. & 5. Car no way, they are cheaper here, although I don't have one, wish I had my bike there wasn't room in our 20ft container, haven't looked into them yet. I'd love to be getting on my pushie and ducking up the street instead of returning home with sand in my shoes and shorts cuffs, after trekking through the vacant blocks, my short cuts.
6. I brought my vegimite, dear as poison over here, and my Aussie brand tea, Daintree which is nearly no caffiene. I drink tea non stop, probably why I don't sleep well over here, and because I'm not working. S&W mayo, cannot get here, my margarita mix to go with my tequila (no alcohol)
7. Garden funiture I find quite expensive and not much seen second hand so far, so yes bring
8. I packed my TV's all 5 of the flat panel LCD's, I love them not much on TV here but DVD's look great on them, mind you my stuff is not here yet, have to manage with my laptop so far. Oh and my computers are on there way so haven't looked into the price and availability second hand, or new.
10. Left my best little buddy at home and miss him terribly, but he is very loved and very happy being looked after by our best friends. They did a good job looking after my husband too for about 18mths before we came over here. Another one of his jobs working away from home.
I hope you find this helpful


----------

